# "issch.exe" ???



## Geronimo:) (6. September 2009)

Hi,

im Taskmanager ist mir ein neues Programm aufgefallen.
Und zwar "issch.exe". 
In der Registry habe ich dann zwei neue Autostart Prg. gefunden.

"ISUSPM Startup"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\GEMEIN~1\\INSTAL~1\\UPDATE~1\\isuspm.exe -startup"
"ISUSScheduler"="\"C:\\Programme\\Gemeinsame Dateien\\InstallShield\\UpdateService\\issch.exe\" -start"

Außerdem steht bei "Start" - "Alle Programme" ganz oben ein neuer Eintrag "Program Updates".

Was sind das für Programme und wer könnte sie installiert haben. 
Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein neues Spiel installiert. Und zwar Sherlock Holmes jagt Jack the Ripper. Ist dieses Programm vielleicht für die Einträge verantwortlich? Oder ist das eine Microsoftgeschichte. 

Und eine letzte Frage: Können die Einträge in der Registry gefahrenlos gelöscht werden. 

Vielen Dank im voraus. 


Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Klutten (6. September 2009)

5 Sekunden Google-Suche...



> issch.exe ist ein Aktualisierungsvorgangsservice in Bezug auf das InstallShield Hilfsprogramm, das diese Software aktuell hält. Dieses Programm ist ein unwesentlicher Prozess, aber sollte nicht abgebrochen werden, es sei denn vermutet worden, Probleme zu verursachen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. September 2009)

Gehört zum Installshield Hilfsprogramm, im Grunde genommen ein unwesentlicher Prozess. Man sollte ihn aber nicht abbrechen, es sei denn er verursacht Probleme.

Mfg

*Edit: *

*@ Klutten,* genau auf die Minute gleich*.*


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. September 2009)

Das ist ja alles gut und schön, aber wer hat das denn jetzt installiert?
Microsoft über die normalen Updates ?? Also haben das jetzt alle ??
Und wozu die Mühe, es gibt doch die Windowsupdateseite.
Oder ist das doch von einem anderen Softwarehersteller installiert worden ?
Das interessiert mich jetzt mal.

Geronimo
...


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2009)

Das wirst wohl oder über du installiert haben, es sei denn ein mysteriöser Geist schwebt in deinem Zimmer herum und hat einer Vorliebe Programme zu installieren.
Das gehört zu solchen Kiddie-Spielen dazu um absolute PC-Einsteiger nicht vor unüberwindbare Probleme zu setllen wenn ide Hilfedatei niucht funktioniuert.


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. September 2009)

Ne Ne, kein Kiddie-Spiel. Das letzte Spiel bzw. das letzte Programm was ich in letzter Zeit installiert habe, war Sherlock Holmes. Das ist frei ab 16. Es kann also nur von dem Hersteller kommen.

Geronimo
...


----------

